# Stilts



## Hamatin (Oct 28, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Here's A fine specimen . :laughing:


I love it


----------



## Hamatin (Oct 28, 2013)

Dura stilts are the only ones I will buy any more.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a set of duras that I've owned for 25 yrs now. granted, I don't use them every day. but they work as good as the day I got em. had to change the straps once. that's it!


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

I made the switch from duras to sur stilts years ago and am happy I did. Im not knocking duras as they are the " Originals" but after strapping on the double sided sur stilts I cant go back. I see they have changed the calf strao on newer model duras,, that may help. I dont like the straps rubbing my leg raw ( I wear shorts year round) and I actually have hair on my legs where the strap goes:thumbsup: They are lighter and more comfy and I dont see any difference in durability.


----------



## Hamatin (Oct 28, 2013)

iDAHOchris said:


> I made the switch from duras to sur stilts years ago and am happy I did. Im not knocking duras as they are the " Originals" but after strapping on the double sided sur stilts I cant go back. I see they have changed the calf strao on newer model duras,, that may help. I dont like the straps rubbing my leg raw ( I wear shorts year round) and I actually have hair on my legs where the strap goes:thumbsup: They are lighter and more comfy and I dont see any difference in durability.


That works good a double sided cuff, I never thought of that, thank you for the heads up.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

iDAHOchris said:


> I made the switch from duras to sur stilts years ago and am happy I did. Im not knocking duras as they are the " Originals" but after strapping on the double sided sur stilts I cant go back. I see they have changed the calf strao on newer model duras,, that may help. I dont like the straps rubbing my leg raw ( I wear shorts year round) and I actually have hair on my legs where the strap goes:thumbsup: They are lighter and more comfy and I dont see any difference in durability.


I like my set but I wish the straps were like sky walkers ...they stay up and are easy to strap up


----------

